# reverse osmosis membrane skid



## quethibum

Hola a todos:
Tengo que traducir este término y no tengo ni idea de lo que puede ser "skid" aquí, _membrana de ósmosis inversa ????_.
La frase en cuestión:
"_WXY teams have signed a new contract with ABC for the supply of *10 Reverse Osmosis Membrane skids* for the BBB Advanced Water Recycling Plant Project_".

En una página he visto esto (no sé si sea de ayuda o me esté enviando por el camino equivocado):
Example WaterTectonics *reverse osmosis skids *on coal mine pilot project in Colorado.






Y en una página en español hablan de "_bastidor_", pero no sé si se refieren a _skid _o a otra cosa.
Si alguien sabe algo de membranas en plantas de tratamiento de agua...
¡Gracias de antemano!


----------



## jsvillar

No tiene nada que ver con las plantas de ósmosis, sino con el modo de montaje.
Cuando un equipo se entrega montado sobre un bastidor, de manera que los diferentes elementos llegan ya unidos, se dice que van en skid. A esa base se le llama el skid o el bastidor, indistintamente.
El resto de la frase no tiene nada que ver con skids. La ósmosis inversa es un método de depurar agua pasándola a través de unas membranas. Hay unos cartuchos que contienen las membranas, por un lado entra el agua sucia y por el otro salen el agua osmotizada y el rechazo. Parece que en tu caso varios cartuchos, su tubería, los controles, etc. van montados en un skid.


----------



## quethibum

¡Gracias por aclararme el panorama jsvillar! 
Lo dejo como "bastidor" entonces.


----------



## jsvillar

A mí me gustaría más que dejaras la palabra skid, pero es verdad que no es española.
Lo que están suministrando son *10 skids de membranas de ósmosis inversa*. Cada uno de esos skids lleva en la parte de abajo un bastidor, y sobre él van montadas las membranas, cables...


----------



## quethibum

Ah, ya veo, bueno, lo podré en inglés entonces (parto del principio que el público final debe saber de qué se está hablando).
¡Gracias de nuevo!


----------



## phantom2007

Efectivamente, las membranas son solo una parte del equipo de ósmosis inversa. Luego hay bombas, filtros, válvulas, etc. 
Las membranas se substituyen periódicamente, por lo que tiene sentido montarlas en una base o un bastidor separado del resto para facilitar la substituciòn y la logística de mantenimiento.


----------



## quethibum

Gracias phantom2007, ¿tú también dejarías "skids" o conoces algún equivalente en español?


----------



## phantom2007

quethibum said:


> Gracias phantom2007, ¿tú también dejarías "skids" o conoces algún equivalente en español?


Yo creo que bastidor, que es una palabra habitual castellana y que es lo bastante genérica como para cubrir este caso es preferible a skid


----------



## Pelayo_Asturies

Hola

En mi opinión, una traducción directa de reverse osmosis skid no suena bien del todo: "bastidor de ósmosis inversa". A mi me parece que queda un poco raro.  Para usar sólo palabras en español, hay que desarrollarlo un poco más y diría "Equipo o grupo de ósmosis inversa montado en bastidor". 

Como bien te dice jsvillar, es frecuente que se use la palabra inglesa skid. "Skid de ósmosis inversa" a mi me suena bien y me parece una opción válida. Si te vas a dirigir a público que esté metido en el mundo de la ingeniería o de los talleres industriales y que sea técnico, deberían entenderlo. Es muy frecuente adoptar la voz inglesa skid en casos así. 

En resumen (según mi opinión)

"Skid de ósmosis inversa"
O si quieres ceñirte al español, "Equipo de ósmosis inversa sobre bastidor", "Equipo de ósmosis inversa montado en bastidor" etc.


----------



## quethibum

Gracias Pelayo, ya lo había dejado como _skid_, asumiendo que esta gente sabe de lo que se está hablando y saben lo que es skid.


----------



## phantom2007

Entiendo que no es un "bastidor de ósmosis inversa". Es un bastidor solo con las membranas. (de ósmosis inversa). "Bastidor de membranas de ósmosis inversa"


----------

